# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Ethernet cable, how long

## cbg

Ran a cat wire with r45 plug from modem, to a wall socket in wives shed for a telsta t box, because wi fi wont work at that distance and brick wall etc
20 metres approx of wire ,checked and rechecked plug fittings and continuity but ethernet wont work,checked t box back in house with normal cable ,ok
How far can a modem,its a thompson gateway tg782 send a signal down the line,
the other problem, the cable is crossing numerous power and sharing underground conduit with solar panel wires.but if this is the problem ,i thought a  bad signal or something would appear but nothing,
i think the distance and resistance may be the problem,unsure of power out of modem,
Any ideas.Advice  appreciated
i think I will have to go to wifi with some kind of booster,,Any recomendations ,telstra starts about $200..

----------


## r3nov8or

presumably your 'cat' is at least cat 5? Ethernet spec is for 100m and i reckon any thomson box will be compliant. can you run it above ground/out of the conduit, to check, ie away from any potential interference?

----------


## Master Splinter

Anything up to a 100 meter run from the router should be fine (that's the ethernet specification, anyway) but if it is near power cables, you can easily get enough noise to make the cable useless. 
Ethernet should not run parallel to power cables and should be kept 200mm away from them, and if it crosses, it should cross at 90 degrees.  Minimum bend radius should be observed (about 2cm, so no sharp bends) 
A cheap fix might be to extend the range of your wireless access point with a bit of cardboard and tinfoil - see here - Ez-12   Note that this will make the antenna a lot more directional (see the signal plots in the article)

----------


## cbg

Thanks for advice ,i ran separate cable outside of shed and worked ok,the other wire was in conduit with solar panel wire and next conduit beside that carried 10mm main power,so it doesnt like being so close,to all that power,
I am going to run up in roof and across to garage ,should solve problem,
thanks all,,

----------


## Eyebrow

It should still work fine. Did u terminate it urself? Usually this is where the problem lies. Incorrect krone on face plate or dodgy termination on cable.    
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------

